# 90g SA Tank



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

My SA biotope is coming along great. The only thing left in it that is non-SA is the tiger barbs (in terms of fish) and they will be moving into a new tank in the next two weeks. Anyway, I thought some people may enjoy seeing some photos. A huge thanks to Harold (fairdeals) for the cupid cichlids and Charles for the rams. Everyone looks great and seems to be settling in very well.

Cupid cichlid sifting through the sand.










Two showing off.










Two blue rams facing off over a piece of food.










One tries to grab it.










Grab was unsuccessful and seconds later the guy on the right won the 'fight'.










Clown pleco being cute.










Otos doing their jobs... Always makes me happy to see lol.




























Thanks for looking


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Very nicely done. The aquascape looks very natural and the fish look extremely healthy.

Sent from my Samsung Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

jobber said:


> Very nicely done. The aquascape looks very natural and the fish look extremely healthy.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Mobile using Tapatalk


Thanks! Aquascaping is something I desperately wish I was better at, I am never really 100% happy with what I come up with and am always jealous of how nice other people's tanks just flow together. Oh well, the more practice the better I will get I suppose


----------



## JoeMc (Oct 14, 2012)

Very nice. Excellent photos! 

Do you plan to replace the barbs with something else?


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Great photos & your tank looks terrific! Nice background too ...where did you buy it?


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice lay out.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Beautiful tank. I like the simple layout. It looks very natural. Great job!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Amazing aquascape really nice placement  thats a really cool photo of the "food fight"


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

What type of plant is that? Looks great in there.


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

I love your job on the aquascaping! I think Tiger Barbs are such an attractive looking Fish,too bad I have many long finned Fish or I would try some again,in the past I haven't been lucky and they were Holy Terrors.


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

JoeMc said:


> Very nice. Excellent photos!
> 
> Do you plan to replace the barbs with something else?


Yes, I will hopefully be putting in a school of something pretty exciting but it looks like the species I am looking for won't be available until after Christmas so I'm going to have to hunker down and wait. They are SA and gorgeous though so I am very, very excited 



Pamela said:


> Great photos & your tank looks terrific! Nice background too ...where did you buy it?


Thanks, the background I actually got off a member here on the boards. Unfortunately the brand new ones cost an arm and a leg so I was lucky to get the used one.



MEDHBSI said:


> Amazing aquascape really nice placement  thats a really cool photo of the "food fight"


I always think pictures showing behaviour are the most interesting and I happened to have my camera on me when that happened so I got lucky. Thanks!



DBam said:


> What type of plant is that? Looks great in there.


I'm not sure which plant you mean, but the dark green ones on the left are jungle vals, the light green ones in the middle are giant hygros (nomaphila stricta) and the red one on the right is a tiger lotus. The plants are the only thing that hasn't really stayed true to the biotope but I planted them before I decided on going biotope and I like the look of them so I will probably just leave it be 



JohnnyAppleSnail said:


> I love your job on the aquascaping! I think Tiger Barbs are such an attractive looking Fish,too bad I have many long finned Fish or I would try some again,in the past I haven't been lucky and they were Holy Terrors.


Thank you! I agree, their colours have come out beautifully in my tank and I am actually sort of sad to see them go. Problem is they are quite aggressive and seem to enjoy heckling my adult cupid. It's interesting though, I've noticed that as they have settled in they aggression towards my other fish has reduced a lot compared to how it was a few weeks ago. Still though, I will be moving them into a 30 gallon at a senior home with a bully of a krib so they can have their mean tank together and the seniors can enjoy watching their antics :lol:


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Great pics - love the "food fight". Your tank looks great!


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

rich16 said:


> Great pics - love the "food fight". Your tank looks great!


Thanks!


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Wow, I LOVE your tank.
I will bring the german blue rams on Sat, think they will love their new home for sure.
I have some wild pencil fish (also from Charles) if you are interested.


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

Fish rookie said:


> Wow, I LOVE your tank.
> I will bring the german blue rams on Sat, think they will love their new home for sure.
> I have some wild pencil fish (also from Charles) if you are interested.


Thanks! Yes I hope they like it, I think they will  It's got lots of room, that's for sure.

What type of pencil fish?


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Great job on the tank set up and good job on the pictures. I love sa set ups. I'm working on a similiar set up for my wife's tank..


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Emily said:


> Thanks! Yes I hope they like it, I think they will  It's got lots of room, that's for sure.
> 
> What type of pencil fish?


I believe they are called dwaft golden pencil fish.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Emily said:


> Thanks! Aquascaping is something I desperately wish I was better at, I am never really 100% happy with what I come up with and am always jealous of how nice other people's tanks just flow together. Oh well, the more practice the better I will get I suppose


Well you should be happy with what you've scaped at thise moment because i am jealous of your scape.

I think we admire some other hobbyists' tank as we spend way too much time looking at our own.

You'll appreciate your scape if ever you come back from a vacation, and look at your own tank for the first time after week.

I wouldn't be suprised that the food fight maybe signs of courtship.

Sent from my Samsung Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

bonsai dave said:


> Great job on the tank set up and good job on the pictures. I love sa set ups. I'm working on a similiar set up for my wife's tank..


Hey neighbour! How big is your new set-up going to be? I love SA tanks. When yours is done I would love to come check out the set-up if you are ever cool with visitors, I love getting new ideas 



Fish rookie said:


> I believe they are called dwaft golden pencil fish.


Hmm... Not what I had in mind but tempting. Mind if I think it over for a few days? How many do you have and how much are you wanting to part with them for?


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

jobber said:


> Well you should be happy with what you've scaped at thise moment because i am jealous of your scape.
> 
> I think we admire some other hobbyists' tank as we spend way too much time looking at our own.
> 
> ...


You are probably right, and overall I am happy with the look. I am excited to see how things change as the plants grow in more as well. I would be very happy if it was signs of courtship, so far they only ever chase each other around and flare at one another. I figured they are probably all the same gender since the like squabbling so much... I sure hope I am wrong and they all just believe in 'tough love' :lol:


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Emily said:


> Hey neighbour! How big is your new set-up going to be? I love SA tanks. When yours is done I would love to come check out the set-up if you are ever cool with visitors, I love getting new ideas
> 
> Hmm... Not what I had in mind but tempting. Mind if I think it over for a few days? How many do you have and how much are you wanting to part with them for?


I have a school of 6 or 8, need to check. I paid $2 each, you can have them for $1 each. Take your time. I will just keep them if you dont want them, not a big deal.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Emily said:


> Hey neighbour! How big is your new set-up going to be? I love SA tanks. When yours is done I would love to come check out the set-up if you are ever cool with visitors, I love getting new ideas
> 
> It's 90 gallons like yours. It was going to be a 170 gallons but we ran out of time to set it up after the floor renovation . The set up is pretty much done you can come over and check it out if you like.. Here is a link to the 90 gallon set up.
> 
> ...


----------

